

SecurityTube - finally a YouTube dedictated to Hackers and Hacking   - Phantom
http://securitytube.net/Default.aspx

======
swolchok
Looks like they're just a front-end for other tube sites? Latest video is
Vimeo, the cold boot attacks video is YouTube...

~~~
Phantom
they seem to have a mix of originals and embeds from other sites ...
nevertheless there is some aggregation value ..

~~~
whimsy
Security through obscurity is obviously crap, but I suspect some of that
"aggregation value" == more script kiddies hammering my servers.

------
hjbarraza
and a frontend made with microsoft software ? no hacker built this... thats
for sure...

